# Deep Sea Fishing Gulf Shores, Al



## HuntinJake_23 (Feb 6, 2017)

Just booked a house in Fort Meyers(Gulf Shores, AL.) for May 6-13th. We are wanting to plan a deep sea fishing trip for 4-6 people. Anyone have any good recommendations?


----------



## oatmeal1 (Feb 6, 2017)

*Charter boat*

Annie Girl out of Orange Beach at Zekes Marina. Great boat, great crew and Great captain. They just put the boat back in after maintenance on Friday i think and have there first trip tomorrow going after some Tuna.

Capt Mike Rowell
251 981 2081
www.captainmikesfishing.com


----------



## Rainman6789 (Feb 9, 2017)

How did y'all do on the tuna?


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 9, 2017)

Fort Myers or Fort Morgan?


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Feb 9, 2017)

mike1225 said:


> Fort Myers or Fort Morgan?



My mistake it's Fort Morgan, not sure where I got Meyers...


----------



## mike1225 (Feb 10, 2017)

I didn't know for sure if there was a Ft Myers near Gulf Shores. I've been looking at houses in that area to rent for a summer vacation. I think they are more reasonable than Destin & PCB. Good Luck on your fishing.


----------



## cmtemple (Feb 12, 2017)

Check out Hey Babe charters out of zekes I have been going out with them for years mark can put you on some fish


----------



## jdgator (Feb 17, 2017)

The charter boats out of Zekes are all good. You'll catch fish.


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Feb 17, 2017)

IF YOU BOOK AN AFTERNOON trip you could take a ferry ride accross the bay to Dauphin Island go out on the Escape. Call Ann at Capt. Mikes Deep sea Fishing. and book a 6 hour trip for around $125.00 per person.


----------

